# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Αρρωστοφοβία.. Καινούρια ασχολία: ΠΟΝΟΚΕΦΑΛΟΙ

## virg

Καλησπέρα σας,

Σας διαβάζω αρκετό καιρό και πλέον πήρα το θάρρος να σας γράψω κι εγώ το τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει στη ζωή μου.. Όλα ξεκίνησαν πέρσυ τον Απρίλη, όπου παραιτήθηκα από τη δούλεια μου και έπαθα γαστρεντερίτιδα.. Άρχισε να με πονάει το στομάχι μου και έτσι άρχιζα να αλλάζω τις συνήθειες μου στο φαί λόγω φόβου μη με ξαναπιάσει το στομάχι μου.. Τον Μάιο πήγα στην παθολόγο μου για να πάρω ένα χαρτί για γυμναστική και επειδή δεν είχα κάνει ποτέ μου εξετάσεις παρα μόνο παλαιότερα μου έγραψε αιματολογικές,γενική ούρων και υπέρηχο.. Όλες πεντακάθαρες, αλλά από εκεί και ύστερα ξεκίνησε ο γολγοθάς μου.. Το βράδυ μετά τις αιματολογικές που έκανα άρχισα να έχω έναν πόνο στη δεξιά μεριά της κοιλιάς χαμηλά.. Τρομοκρατήθηκα και άρχισα να την βγάζω στο κρεβάτι μου.. Πήρα παυσίπονα και το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να 3απλώνω.. Πέρασαν τα γενέθλια μου με πόνους, με εμένα να κόβω μαχαίρι τσιγάρο και ποτό λόγω φόβου και φυσικά να μειώνω την τροφή μου μη με πειράξει τίποτα.. Αυτό κράτησε γύρω στις 3 βδομάδες και ο πόνος πηγαινοερχόταν δεξιά και αριστερά κι εγώ στο κρεβάτι με μικρές ε3αιρέσεις κάποιες εξόδους που έκανα.. Όταν λοιπον έπαψα να ασχολούμαι με την κοιλιά μου, ένα ωραιοτατο βραδυ εκει που έτρωγα, άρχισα να έχω έναν έντονο πόνο στο κόκκαλο κάτω από το αριστερό στηθος.. Καρδιά σκέφτηκα και αμέσως πήγα και 3άπλωσα.. Να μη σας τα πολυλογώ αυτό κράτησε περίπου 1-1,5 μήνα.. Με εμένα 3άπλα και πόνο στο στήθος.. Πήγα στην παθολόγο μου και μου είπε ότι δεν είναι τίποτα απολύτως.. Πέρασαν φάσεις που δεν ήθελα να βγαίνω, που πήγαινα οπουδήποτε και με έπιανε κρύος ιδρώτας, ταχυπαλμία και αμέσως να φύγω, το στομάχι μου όλα μαζί.. Όταν λοιπόν αποφάσισα να μη του δίνω σημασία, όλως τυχαίως πέρασε και αμέσως εγκαταστάθηκε η ταχυπαλμία και μια ζαλάδα άλλο πράμα.. Μια μέρα γυρνώντας από τη σχολή μετρούσα παλμούς, είχα 120 και αμέσως τρόμα3α, συνδύασα όλα όσα είχα με την καρδιά.. Δεν μπορούσαν να με κάνουν καλά από το άγχος και ετσι πηγα αρον αρον σε καρδιολόγο.. Τίποτα απολύτως και εκεί.. Άγχος μου λέει.. Γυρνάω και αποφασίζω να μη του δίνω σημασία.. Έτσι λοιπόν περνάει και με πιάνουν τα γυναικολογικά μου.. Πόνος και τσούξιμο.. Είχα πάλι κάτι να ασχολούμαι.. Φόβος ότι κάτι έχω.. Aids σκέφτηκα αμέσως.. Πέρασε κανένας μήνας πάλι ετσι με εμένα να ψάχνομαι καθημερινά να δω τι έχω, αν εχω κανενα σημαδι, αν πρήστηκα στην κοιλιά και διάφορα τέτοια κουλά.. Σκεφτόμουν καρκίνους, ΣΚΠ, aids, από όλα.. Με το που πονούσα κάπου το μυαλό στο χειρότερο.. Όταν λοιπόν πέρασε κι αυτό είχα φόβους με το φαί και το στομάχι μου.. Εκοψα τα απεξω γτ νόμιζα ότι με το που θα ετρωγα θα πηγαινα τουαλέτα.. Πήγα διακοπες, πέρασα μαρτυρικά γύρισα και αποφάσισα να συνέλθω.. Μετακόμισε το αγόρι μου μόνιμα εδώ κοντά σε μένα και σιγα σιγα αρχισα να συνερχομαι.. Αυτό όμως δεν κράτησε για πολύ γιατί τον Νοέμβρη άρχισα να έχω παλι πόνους στην κοιλιά και πάλι καθαρό το υπερηχογράφημα.. Μετά πάλι φόβος για φαί και στομαχοπονους.. Επαψα να τρώω μετά τις 9 γιατί θεωρούσα ότι οι κρυάδες και το τρέμουλο που με πιανει οφειλόταν στο στομάχι μου και στο φαί.. Εκεί που καθόμουν με έκοβε κρύος ιδρώτας, τρέμουλο και έτρεχα να φύγω.. Από τέλη Ιανουαρίου και μετά ξαναεμφανίστηκε ο πόνος στο κόκκαλο στο στήθος.. Η μαμά μου είχε φρίξει.. Μου έλεγε συνέχεια ότι δεν έχω τίποτα αλλά εγώ εκεί.. Ξάπλα και άγιος ο Θεός.. Ώσπου τον Μάρτη (συνεχίζονταν οι "πόνοι") έχασα την μητέρα μου μέσα σε ένα βράδυ από ανακοπή καρδιάς.. Έχασα τον κόσμο κάτω από τα πόδια μου.. Έπρεπε να φανώ δυνατή για τον πατέρα μου.. Μέσα σε όλη μου τη δυστυχια επρεπε να αντιμετωπισω και την αρρωστοφοβία μου.. Πονούσα και προσπαθούσα να μην δίνω σημασία.. Πήγα στην παθολόγο μου είπε ότι είναι λογικό τώρα και ότι θα με πιάσουν πολλά.. Πονούσα στο στήθος ανάμεσα, σκεφτόμουν ότι θα πάθω ανακοπή, ότι θα πεθάνω και διάφορα άλλα τέτοια.. Πέρασε ο καιρός με τους πόνους μου αγκαλία ώσπου φτάνοντας τον Ιούνη άρχισα να έχω μερικούς πονοκεφάλους, όχι έντονους.. Δεν έδωσα βάση γτ είχα και ε3εταστική και απλά διάβαζα.. Από 3 ιουλίου και επειτα ο πονος εγκαταστάθηκε στην δε3ιά μερια του κεφαλιού μου στο κοκαλο πάνω από το μάτι και δεξιά πίσω στη βάση του κεφαλιού.. Και δεν λεει να φύγει.. Σκεφτομαι μηνιγγιτιδες, όγκους, ανευρυσματα και ολα τα συναφη.. Ειλικρινα δε 3ερω τι φταιει.. Η μυωπια μου, ο αυχενας μου, το στρες δεν γνωριζω.. Το μονο που ξέρω είναι ότι εχω αρχίσει και τα παίζω και φοβάμαι.. Κάθε μέρα θέλω παυσίπονο γτ αλλιως δεν ηρεμει το κεφαλι μου.. Οταν με πιανει με πιανει πολυ εντονα.. Με ειχε πιασει και παλαιοτερα στη δουλεια αλλα δεν εκανα ετσι.. Ειχα παει σε ΩΡΛ και ορθοπεδικο αλλα δεν ειχαν βρει τπτ και μετα απο 1 μηνα μου περασε.. Τωρα? Τι να κανω? 
Ειλικρινα δεν αντεχω αλλο.. κουραστηκα.. Ευχαριστω που με διαβασατε

----------


## Hiellcliergox

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης (σπαμ/διαφήμιση)

----------


## ~Lucy~

μη σε πιανει πανικος, επισκεψου αρχικα εναν οφθαλμιατρο αν υποψιαζεσαι οτι εχει ανεβει η μυωπια σου κ στη συνεχεια εναν νευρολογο. πολυς κοσμος εχει ημικρανιες, παιρνει φαρμακα κ ειναι μια χαρα. μη βαζεις με το μυαλο σου το χειροτερο σεναριο..! μπορει να ειναι απλα απο την κουραση..

----------


## gossamer

Και εγω έχω πονοκέφαλο ένα μήνα τώρα.. Βέβαια εμένα δεν με πιανουνε τα παυσίπονο. Να συμβουλευτεις νευρολόγο και αν έχεις ΙΚΑ γράψε φυσιοθεραπειες για τον αυχένα σου. Δεν είχες κάτι σοβαρο . Απλ´α αν όντως έχουμε το ίδιο , οι πονοκέφαλοι τασεως κρατάνε πολυ και ειναι καθημερινοί . Γιαυτο έχεις συνεχεια

----------


## virg

> μη σε πιανει πανικος, επισκεψου αρχικα εναν οφθαλμιατρο αν υποψιαζεσαι οτι εχει ανεβει η μυωπια σου κ στη συνεχεια εναν νευρολογο. πολυς κοσμος εχει ημικρανιες, παιρνει φαρμακα κ ειναι μια χαρα. μη βαζεις με το μυαλο σου το χειροτερο σεναριο..! μπορει να ειναι απλα απο την κουραση..


Πήγα σε οφθαλμίατρο και μου είπε ότι μπορεί να είναι και από το μάτι γιατί στο αριστερό έχω λιγότερους βαθμούς από ότι τα γυαλιά που φοράω (!!!) :P Τώρα τι να σου πω.. Κούραση δεν νομίζω γτ δεν κάνω και τίποτα ιδιαίτερο.. Πίεση και στρες πολύ πιθανόν!!

----------


## virg

> Και εγω έχω πονοκέφαλο ένα μήνα τώρα.. Βέβαια εμένα δεν με πιανουνε τα παυσίπονο. Να συμβουλευτεις νευρολόγο και αν έχεις ΙΚΑ γράψε φυσιοθεραπειες για τον αυχένα σου. Δεν είχες κάτι σοβαρο . Απλ´α αν όντως έχουμε το ίδιο , οι πονοκέφαλοι τασεως κρατάνε πολυ και ειναι καθημερινοί . Γιαυτο έχεις συνεχεια


Ποπο και πως αντεχεις χωρις παυσιπονο τον πονο; Ειναι δυνατος ή ερχεται και φευγει; Εμενα βασικα 3εκιναει απο αυχενα και τη βαση του κεφαλιου, με ποναει εντονα πισω στο δε3ι μερος του κρανιου και πανω απο το ματι.. Σαν κατι να με σφιγγει.. Ευτυχως τα ντεπονακια και τα παναντολ με πιανουν ακομα οποτε ηρεμω μολις παρω, μεχρι να τελειωσει η επιδραση και να με 3αναπιασει.. Θα παω παντως και στον νευρολογο να δω τι θα μου συστησει και ελπιζω να ηρεμησω.. Γιατι δε σου κρυβω οτι απο το πρωι που 3υπναω μεχρι κ στον υπνο μου ακομα σκεφτομαι αν θα πονεσω, ποτε θα πονεσω, γιατι θα πονεσω.. Δραμα :P

----------


## gossamer

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα . Να φανταστείς εγω τρέμει γιατι πλέον δεν με πιανουνε τα ντεπόν . Δεν περνάει με τίποτα ο πονος και απλ´α περιμένω ώρες να κάνει κύκλο. Χάλια μαύρα .. Το κεφάλι σε ρίχνει κάτω όταν πονος τόσο. Και εγω ποναγα στο μάτι πριν χρόνια . Πάλι πονοκέφαλοι απο στρες ήταν . Χτυπάνε και στα μάτια ....

----------


## gossamer

Όλη μέρα με σφίγγει το κεφάλι σα βάρος. Και κάποιες ώρες πονος δυνατος

----------


## Korina12

Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορουμε να σε κανουμε εμεις εδω να μην φοβασαι.Επειδη ημουν στη θεση σου παλιοτερα (και ακομα δηλαδη που κ που) συνεχεια κατι με πονουσε,κατι φοβομουν οτι εχω,ξερω οτι δεν φευγει ετσι ευκολα ο φοβος.Εδω καλα καλα ουτε οι ιδιοι οι γιατροι δεν με ηρεμουσαν.
Δεν εχεις επισκεφτεί κάποιον ψυχολόγο/ψυχίατρο ε?Θα το σκεφτόσουν?

----------


## virg

> Όλη μέρα με σφίγγει το κεφάλι σα βάρος. Και κάποιες ώρες πονος δυνατος


Kαι μενα ετσι.. Συν οτι καποιες φορες 3υπναω και μες στον υπνο μου απο πονο.. Βεβαια γυριζω πλευρο, σκεφτομαι θετικα και 3ανακοιμαμαι.. Αλλα γενικα μες στη μερα εχω αυτο το σφι3ιμο-βαρος και καποιες φορες μου προκαλει εντονο πονο μες στην μερα.. Εχεις παει σε νευρολογο και σου ειπε οτι ειναι τασεως απο αγχος κ στρες?

----------


## virg

> Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορουμε να σε κανουμε εμεις εδω να μην φοβασαι.Επειδη ημουν στη θεση σου παλιοτερα (και ακομα δηλαδη που κ που) συνεχεια κατι με πονουσε,κατι φοβομουν οτι εχω,ξερω οτι δεν φευγει ετσι ευκολα ο φοβος.Εδω καλα καλα ουτε οι ιδιοι οι γιατροι δεν με ηρεμουσαν.
> Δεν εχεις επισκεφτεί κάποιον ψυχολόγο/ψυχίατρο ε?Θα το σκεφτόσουν?


Το ξέρω.. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.. Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να ζω σαν ασθενής, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχω κάτι.. Το έχω σκεφτεί για ψυχολόγο ναι.. Αν δω ότι περάσει ο πονοκέφαλος και μέτα έχουμε άλλες ιστορίες θα πάω.. Γιατί είναι κρίμα να χάνονται οι μέρες έτσι αδίκως.. Στην ουσία δε ζω.. Απλά κοιμάμαι κ 3υπνάω με έναν φόβο.. Μη πονέσω! Μιγιάγγιχτο έχω γίνει :P

----------


## Korina12

χαχαχα αστα..Εχω κανει τοσες εξετασεις μεσα σε 2-3 χρονια οσες δεν κανουν ουτε οι γιαγιαδες..Με κοροιδευαν οι γιατροι..Ειμαστε για γελια και για κλαμματα..Αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι μπορεί να σταματήσει όλο αυτό.Αυτό έχει σημασία.
Μακάρι να περάσει ο πονοκέφαλος και να μην σου βγει τίποτα άλλο.Αλλά το άγχος είναι τόσο ύπουλο.Μολις ησυχάσεις από ένα σύμπτωμα τσουπ σου εμφανίζει κάτι άλλο.Ετσι για να έχεις ρε παιδί μου με κάτι να ασχολείσαι...Πρέπει να ηρεμίσεις γενικά,να μην τα βλέπεις τόσο τρομερά όσα αισθάνεσαι.Τοτε θα δεις οτι θα αρχισουν να φευγουν και τα συμπτωματα.Ξέρω είναι δύσκολο αλλά θα δεις ότι κάποια στιγμή θα καταφέρεις να μην τα δινεις τοση σημασια.

----------


## virg

> χαχαχα αστα..Εχω κανει τοσες εξετασεις μεσα σε 2-3 χρονια οσες δεν κανουν ουτε οι γιαγιαδες..Με κοροιδευαν οι γιατροι..Ειμαστε για γελια και για κλαμματα..Αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι μπορεί να σταματήσει όλο αυτό.Αυτό έχει σημασία.
> Μακάρι να περάσει ο πονοκέφαλος και να μην σου βγει τίποτα άλλο.Αλλά το άγχος είναι τόσο ύπουλο.Μολις ησυχάσεις από ένα σύμπτωμα τσουπ σου εμφανίζει κάτι άλλο.Ετσι για να έχεις ρε παιδί μου με κάτι να ασχολείσαι...Πρέπει να ηρεμίσεις γενικά,να μην τα βλέπεις τόσο τρομερά όσα αισθάνεσαι.Τοτε θα δεις οτι θα αρχισουν να φευγουν και τα συμπτωματα.Ξέρω είναι δύσκολο αλλά θα δεις ότι κάποια στιγμή θα καταφέρεις να μην τα δινεις τοση σημασια.


Εγω παντως εχω αρχισει να νιωθω χειροτερα απο γιαγια.. Ολο τον χειμωνα τον περασα αγκαλια με χαμομηλακι!! Τα σκεφτομαι και γελαω ωρες ωρες ολα αυτα που ταχα μου περασα κ νομιζα οτι ειχα.. Απλα το κεφαλι ειναι λιγο υπουλο γι'αυτο με φοβιζει.. :P

----------


## Korina12

Οτι και να μας πονάει νομίζουμε ότι αυτό τώρα είναι το χειρότερο και πιο επικίνδυνο σύμπτωμα.Πονάει το κεφάλι λέμε αυτό είναι το πιο σοβαρό.Περνάει,μας πιάνει η καρδιά λέμε "α το κεφάλι δεν ήταν τίποτα,τώρα η καρδιά είναι το σοβαρό". :P 
Εμένα για κανα μήνα με ενοχλούσε το ένα μάτι και γύρω γύρω από το μάτι στο κεφάλι.Σαν μούδιασμα,σαν να με τραβούσε το νεύρο.Και μερικές φορές γινόταν και ημικρανία.Ολη την ωρα φυσικα σκεφτόμουν τι μπορεί να έχω.Πάει πέρασε κι αυτό όμως.

----------


## virg

> Οτι και να μας πονάει νομίζουμε ότι αυτό τώρα είναι το χειρότερο και πιο επικίνδυνο σύμπτωμα.Πονάει το κεφάλι λέμε αυτό είναι το πιο σοβαρό.Περνάει,μας πιάνει η καρδιά λέμε "α το κεφάλι δεν ήταν τίποτα,τώρα η καρδιά είναι το σοβαρό". :P 
> Εμένα για κανα μήνα με ενοχλούσε το ένα μάτι και γύρω γύρω από το μάτι στο κεφάλι.Σαν μούδιασμα,σαν να με τραβούσε το νεύρο.Και μερικές φορές γινόταν και ημικρανία.Ολη την ωρα φυσικα σκεφτόμουν τι μπορεί να έχω.Πάει πέρασε κι αυτό όμως.



Ναι θα συμφωνησω σε αυτο που λες, αλλα εμενα προσωπικα, τα προηγουμενα ψυχοσωματικα διαρκουσαν καποιες στιγμες μες στη μερα.. Όχι συνεχομενα πρωί - βράδυ.. Γι'αυτό φοβάμαι λίγο περισσότερο από τις προήγουμενες φορές.. Το μάτι που λες με ενοχλεί και μένα το δεξί αλλά στο κόκαλο του φρυδιού.. Σαν κάτι να με σφίγγει μαζί με τον πονοκέφαλο.. Αχ τι τραβάμε καλοκαιριάτικα!!!

----------


## Korina12

Βασικά αφού λες ότι το είχες ξανά παλιότερα και σου κράτησε ένα μήνα και δεν ήταν τίποτα,αυτό πρέπει να σε ενθαρρύνει τώρα.Αρα το πιθανότερο είναι ότι είναι το ίδιο όπως τότε και θα περάσει πάλι.Αν είχες κάτι σοβαρό δεν θα είχε περάσει και να ξαναέρθει μετά από καιρό..

----------


## Korina12

Α,σου έστειλα και πριβε μηνυμα.Κοιταξε το λιγο.

----------


## virg

> Βασικά αφού λες ότι το είχες ξανά παλιότερα και σου κράτησε ένα μήνα και δεν ήταν τίποτα,αυτό πρέπει να σε ενθαρρύνει τώρα.Αρα το πιθανότερο είναι ότι είναι το ίδιο όπως τότε και θα περάσει πάλι.Αν είχες κάτι σοβαρό δεν θα είχε περάσει και να ξαναέρθει μετά από καιρό..


Παλαιοτερα δεν ειχα αρρωστοφοβια.. μου χε περασει απο το μυαλο το χειροτερο αλλα οχι τοσο.. Δεν εδινα βαση και αν θυμαμαι καλα δεν ηταν τοσο εντονος ο πονος.. Τωρα εχει παρατραβη3ει το κακο.. Με ποναει καθε μερα σχεδον ολη μερα :P

----------


## gossamer

Όλη μέρα να πονάει το κεφάλι δεν αντεχεται

----------


## virg

> Όλη μέρα να πονάει το κεφάλι δεν αντεχεται


θα συμφωνησω απολυτα.. αυριο εχω νευρολογο :P

----------


## gossamer

Να μας πεις τι εγινε.. και εγω αυριο θα την παρω τηλ την νευρολογο να μου πει

----------


## virg

> Να μας πεις τι εγινε.. και εγω αυριο θα την παρω τηλ την νευρολογο να μου πει


εννοειται .. δεν παλευεται αλλο.. εχω κανει τα παυσιπονα καραμελες.. :P

----------


## virg

> Να μας πεις τι εγινε.. και εγω αυριο θα την παρω τηλ την νευρολογο να μου πει


Λοιπον.. πηγα και μολις επεστρεψα.. Μου ειπε οτι ολο αυτο που περιγραφω δεν εχει ονομα.. Δεν ειναι δλδ πονοκεφαλος τασεως, αθροιστικος και τα λοιπα.. Ειναι ενας πονοκεφαλος ατυπος με τασεις ημικρανιας.. Με εξετασε και μου ειπε οτι ειναι σιγουρη οτι δεν εχω τιποτα.. Μου διεγνωσε ομως αγχος κ καταθλιψη και μου γραψε το solben για 6 μηνες θεραπεια.. :(

----------


## Korina12

Και γιατι η στεναχωρια τωρα?Δες το θετικο,δεν εχεις κατι παθολογικο.Αυτο αλλωστε φοβοσουν.Τωρα για το αλλο ετσι κι αλλιως το ηξερες οτι εχεις αγχος,δεν περιμενες τη σημερινη διαγνωση της νευρολογου.Θα το αντιμετωπισεις αυτο οπως το παλευουμε τοσοι αλλοι.

----------


## virg

> Και γιατι η στεναχωρια τωρα?Δες το θετικο,δεν εχεις κατι παθολογικο.Αυτο αλλωστε φοβοσουν.Τωρα για το αλλο ετσι κι αλλιως το ηξερες οτι εχεις αγχος,δεν περιμενες τη σημερινη διαγνωση της νευρολογου.Θα το αντιμετωπισεις αυτο οπως το παλευουμε τοσοι αλλοι.


Αχ.. Για το αγχος το η3ερα εννοειται.. Δεν ειναι κατι καινουριο.. Εξαλλου θα κανω κ την α3ονικη που μου γραψε αν και μου ειπε οτι ειναι σιγουρη οτι δεν εχω κατι παθολογικο.. Για την καταθλιψη στεναχωριεμαι λιγο αν και πιστευω αναμενομενο μετα τον χαμο της μαμας μου..

----------


## Korina12

Φυσικα και ειναι λογικο αφου εχασες τη μητερα σου.Μην κολλας στην ταμπελα "καταθλιψη".Σημασια εχει να κανεις κατι να νιωσεις καλυτερα.

----------


## gossamer

Έχεις χάσει την μαμα σου; Ακόμα πιο λογικο να περνάς δύσκολη περίοδο και να σωματοποιεις τον πόνο σου. Να πάρεις οτι σου είπε και γενικα να προσεχείς να μη μένεις στην ζέστη τώρα το καλοκαίρι. Εμένα με είχε βοηθήσει το περπάτημα. Και τώρα πρέπει να ξεκινήσω πάλι αλλα δεν έχω κουράγιο. Αν βρεις δύναμη περπατά κανένα μισάωρο την μέρα . Και ας πονας

----------


## virg

> Φυσικα και ειναι λογικο αφου εχασες τη μητερα σου.Μην κολλας στην ταμπελα "καταθλιψη".Σημασια εχει να κανεις κατι να νιωσεις καλυτερα.


Θα συμφωνησω απολυτα.. Μια ταμπελα ειναι.. Δεν εχεις κ αδικο :)

----------


## virg

> Έχεις χάσει την μαμα σου; Ακόμα πιο λογικο να περνάς δύσκολη περίοδο και να σωματοποιεις τον πόνο σου. Να πάρεις οτι σου είπε και γενικα να προσεχείς να μη μένεις στην ζέστη τώρα το καλοκαίρι. Εμένα με είχε βοηθήσει το περπάτημα. Και τώρα πρέπει να ξεκινήσω πάλι αλλα δεν έχω κουράγιο. Αν βρεις δύναμη περπατά κανένα μισάωρο την μέρα . Και ας πονας


Ναι.. πριν 4 μηνες.. Ειχα ηδη βεβαια νοσοφοβια αλλα προσπαθουσα να το 3επερασω.. Θα τα παρω ναι.. Απο δευτερα 3εκιναω και δουλεια και ελπιζω τουλαχιστον να μην το σκεφτομαι τοσο που θα χω αλλες ασχολιες.. Το περπατημα μ'αρεσει, αλλα το καλοκαιρι με δυσκολευει με τη ζεστη

----------


## gossamer

και εγω δυσκολευομαι με το περπατημα τωρα το καλοκαιρι.. και δυστυχως ΖΕΣΤΗ και πονοκεφαλοι πανε μαζι

----------


## virg

> και εγω δυσκολευομαι με το περπατημα τωρα το καλοκαιρι.. και δυστυχως ΖΕΣΤΗ και πονοκεφαλοι πανε μαζι


Σου περασαν καθολου? Καθημερινοι ειναι οι δικοι σου κ συνεχομενοι? Καλημερες!!!

----------


## gossamer

Ναι ... καθε μερα ολη την μερα εχω βαρος στο μετωπο και που και που πονος.. ειμαι καλυτερα απο πονο την τελευταια εβδομαδα
αλλα δεν καταλαινω τι να κανω με το μονιμο σφιξιμο στο κεφαλι... ποτε θα περασει???

----------


## virg

> Ναι ... καθε μερα ολη την μερα εχω βαρος στο μετωπο και που και που πονος.. ειμαι καλυτερα απο πονο την τελευταια εβδομαδα
> αλλα δεν καταλαινω τι να κανω με το μονιμο σφιξιμο στο κεφαλι... ποτε θα περασει???


Ειλικρινα δε 3ερω που θα παει ολο αυτο.. Χθες δεν το σκεφτομουν τοσο και φαντασου δεν πηρα κανενα ντεπον.. Το απογευμα εμαθα οτι πεθανε ενα παλικαρι απο μηννιγιτιδα και πηγα να υποτροπιασω παλι.. Σκεφτομουν ολες τις βλακιες.. Το βραδυ 3υπνησα παλι με πονο πισω δε3ια στο κεφαλι αλλα ταυτοχρονα με τραβανε κ τα νευρα του αυχενα.. Και σημερα περιττο να σου πω.. Το πρωι 3υπνησα με πονο, χαπακωθηκα με 1 ντεπονακι, ηρεμησα μεχρι το απογευμα.. Εκανα κατι δουλειες 3εχαστηκα.. Με επιανε ανα διαστηματα για κανα τεταρτο-μισαωρο σα σφι3ιμο στο μισο κεφαλι μου προσπαθουσα να μη δινω βαση αλλα πριν λιγο με επιασε εντονα παλι.. Ασε που νομιζω οτι εχει πρηστει το κοκαλο το δε3ι στη βαση του κεφαλιου μου.. Πφφφφφφ!! Με βαρεθηκα :p

----------


## gossamer

και εμενα η νευρολογος μετα απο 4ημερη θεραπεια με αντιφλ. - Μου ειπε οτι ειναι καθαρα και μονο ψυχογενες...

Οποτε περιμενουμε το αντικαταθλιπτικο να δρασει. ποτε στο καλο.. να δρασει και αυτο?

Υποφερω - δεν αντεχεται..

----------


## virg

> και εμενα η νευρολογος μετα απο 4ημερη θεραπεια με αντιφλ. - Μου ειπε οτι ειναι καθαρα και μονο ψυχογενες...
> 
> Οποτε περιμενουμε το αντικαταθλιπτικο να δρασει. ποτε στο καλο.. να δρασει και αυτο?
> 
> Υποφερω - δεν αντεχεται..


Σημερα ξεκινησα δουλεια.. Να σου πω την αληθεια στην αρχη φοβομουν μη με πιασει και τα λοιπα γτ απο χθες το απογευμα ημουν αρκετα καλα χωρις πονοκεφαλο, και το βραδυ δεν 3υπνησα καν απο τον πονο φτου φτου μη με ματιασω.. Σημερα στη δουλεια ενιωθα ετσι ενα σφιξιμο στον αυχενα και στην βαση του κεφαλιου κ λιγο πονακι.. Παντως εχω παρατηρησει οτι οποτε 3εχνιεμαι ή κανω κατι αλλο κ δεν το σκεφτομαι καπως περναει.. Τυχαιο?

----------


## gossamer

Καθολου τυχαιο!!! 
Και εγω οταν ξεχνιεμαι καπως καλυτερα ειμαι.. αλλα ελα που το σκεφτομαι και στην δουλεια ακομα?? εχουμε μελλον ακομα...

----------


## virg

> Καθολου τυχαιο!!! 
> Και εγω οταν ξεχνιεμαι καπως καλυτερα ειμαι.. αλλα ελα που το σκεφτομαι και στην δουλεια ακομα?? εχουμε μελλον ακομα...


Kαι εμενα με πιανει στη δουλεια γτ το σκεφτομαι.. Μετα απο κανα τεταρτο μου περναει.. Τι να πω.. Υπομονη

----------


## μαρκελα

> Σημερα ξεκινησα δουλεια.. Να σου πω την αληθεια στην αρχη φοβομουν μη με πιασει και τα λοιπα γτ απο χθες το απογευμα ημουν αρκετα καλα χωρις πονοκεφαλο, και το βραδυ δεν 3υπνησα καν απο τον πονο φτου φτου μη με ματιασω.. Σημερα στη δουλεια ενιωθα ετσι ενα σφιξιμο στον αυχενα και στην βαση του κεφαλιου κ λιγο πονακι.. Παντως εχω παρατηρησει οτι οποτε 3εχνιεμαι ή κανω κατι αλλο κ δεν το σκεφτομαι καπως περναει.. *Τυχαιο?*


..μπα δεν νομίζω, γιατί
αυτό είναι λοιπόν κι ένα μυστικό για την αντιμετώπιση γενικά της κάθε μορφής του φόβου, η αυτοπαρατήρηση κι ο έλεγχος.. 
Τότε είναι που δεν κυριαρχεί πλέον η φοβική σκέψη, γιατί μαθαίνουμε σιγά-σιγά να την επεξεργαζόμαστε και να την ερμηνεύουμε. :)

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ το πρόβλημα με τον πονοκέφαλο και το σφήξιμο του αυχένα, ειδικά τώρα με τις ζέστες σε συνδιασμό με τα ψυχολογικα βέβαια, διαπιστωσα ότι βοηθάει πολύ η σωστή θέση στον ύπνο, και η σωστή θέση όταν καθόμαστε στην καρέκλα, με το σώμα όρθιο χωρίς να γέρνει η να καμπουριάζει. Επίσης γιατρός μου σύστησε το norgesic, το οποίο είναι μυοχαλαρωτικό και βοηθάει πολύ, το πέρνω πριν το βραδυνό ύπνο εδω και 3 μέρες και έχω δει σημαντική διαφορά.

----------


## virg

> Αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ το πρόβλημα με τον πονοκέφαλο και το σφήξιμο του αυχένα, ειδικά τώρα με τις ζέστες σε συνδιασμό με τα ψυχολογικα βέβαια, διαπιστωσα ότι βοηθάει πολύ η σωστή θέση στον ύπνο, και η σωστή θέση όταν καθόμαστε στην καρέκλα, με το σώμα όρθιο χωρίς να γέρνει η να καμπουριάζει. Επίσης γιατρός μου σύστησε το norgesic, το οποίο είναι μυοχαλαρωτικό και βοηθάει πολύ, το πέρνω πριν το βραδυνό ύπνο εδω και 3 μέρες και έχω δει σημαντική διαφορά.


Θα παω κ εγω σε ορθοπεδικο γτ εκτος του οτι η α3ονικη μου ηταν πεντακαθαρη, συνειδητοποιησα οτι στη δουλεια επειδη καθομαι καπως στραβα γτ κανουμε εκπαιδευση και πρεπει να κοιταω λο3α με ποναει ο αυχενας εκει που με πονουσε και οταν βαζω το κολαρο ηρεμω.. Βεβαια συνεχιζει να με πιανει που και που κ ο πονος στο δε3ι ματι απο πανω και πισω δε3ια αλλα οκ.. Ειναι πιο υποφερτο πια.. Αλλα αυτο με το νορτζεσικ το 3ερω κ εγω.. Τα επαιρνα καποια στιγμη για τον ωμο μου που εχω ενα προβληματακι.. :) Για ποσο καιρο σου ειπε να το παιρνεις?

----------


## SpiralStaircase

5 μέρες, έπερνα αρχικα 2 ένα πρωί ένα βράδυ, και τις 2 τελευταίες μέρες ένα το βράδυ μόνο.

----------


## virg

> 5 μέρες, έπερνα αρχικα 2 ένα πρωί ένα βράδυ, και τις 2 τελευταίες μέρες ένα το βράδυ μόνο.


Και εισαι ντα3ει? Θα παω κ εγω να μου το γραψουν γτ παιζει πολυ πιασιμο :p

----------


## μοιρα

Τρεχω σαν την τρελή από τον νοεμβριο σε νοσοκομεία!!Όλα ξεκινησαν με πονο και καψιμο στο στηθος για μερες!Εφυγα από το γυμναστηριο μια μερα εντρομη για τα επέιγοντα!Μου έκαναν καρδιογραφημα,βγηκε καθαρό,με παρέπεμψαν βεβαια σε γαστρεντερολόγο για ΓΟΠ(παλινδρόμηση οξέων του στομάχου).Έκανα γαστροσκόπηση,εγινε κάποια διάγνωση,αλλά δεν έκανα άμεσσα την θεραπεία!Τον Μάρτιο παθαίνω κρίση πανικου σε καφετερια!Στο νοσοκομειο έκαναν την διάγνωση-αφου μ ειχαν κανει όλες τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις-,με παρέπεμψαν σε ψυχιατρο,πήγα δεν ακολουθησα ποτέ σωστα την θεραπεία!Ξαναπηγαινω στα έκτακτα Μαιο,πάλι με κάψιμο στο στηθος και πονο αριστερα,πάλι καρδιογραφημα κτλ.ο γιατρος μου τονισε αυστηρα πως πρέπει να κάνω την θεραπεία για το στομαχι!Την έκανα,υποχωρησαν κάπως τα συμπτώματα...Αρχές Ιουνίου αρχιζουν όμως,τσουπ πονοκεφάλοι...Μουδιασματα,τ αση για εμετο,ασταθεια,τρελάθηκα!!!! !!!!Να αναφερω πως η μητερα μου πέθανε το από εγκεφαλικο ανεύρυσμα!3εβδομάδες πριν αποφασιζω και κανω εισαγωγη στο νοσοκομείο,πάλι καρδιογραφημα κτλ.αξονική τπτ,τους πίεσα και εκανα και μαγνητικη...Τπτ σημαντικο δεν βρεθηκε-μια κυστη στην υπόφυση βασικα,μου πρότειναν να πάω σε ενδοκρινολόγο,το έκανα περιμενουμε αποτελεσματα ορμονολογικών και αν η κυστη δεν επηρεαζει καποια ορμονη θα παραμεινει εκει,δεν δικαιολογει δλδ τους πονοκεφαλους κτλ.-η ενδοκρινολογος βεβαια με ψαχνει για ζαχαρωδη διαβητη-πας για ένα θεμα και σε τρελαινουν!!Η ουσία ειναι πως οι πονοκεφάλοι σταμάτησαν...αλλά...εδώ και 3 μερες...πονάει η καρδιαααααααααααα!!Μουδιασ μα στο χερι,πονος και κάψιμο στο στηθος αριστερα,μια από τα ίδια!Να πάω πάλι στο νοσοκομείο??Στο τέλος θα βάλουν απαγορευτική πινακιδα...Απλώς τρελαίνομαι γτ είναι πολύ πιο έντονα τα συμπτώματα αυτή τη φορα...Να πάω σε καρδιολόγο??Θα με καλύψει ενα απλό καρδιογράφημα??5φορές εχω κάνει από τον νοεμβριο...Την λύση την ξερω νομίζω,ψυχιατρος ή ψυχολόγος...Δεν μπορώ να δεχθω ότι η ψυχη μ δημιουργει όλα αυτα τα οργανικα...ΜΕ ΘΛΙΒΕΙ...όλο αυτό... :(

----------


## virg

> Τρεχω σαν την τρελή από τον νοεμβριο σε νοσοκομεία!!Όλα ξεκινησαν με πονο και καψιμο στο στηθος για μερες!Εφυγα από το γυμναστηριο μια μερα εντρομη για τα επέιγοντα!Μου έκαναν καρδιογραφημα,βγηκε καθαρό,με παρέπεμψαν βεβαια σε γαστρεντερολόγο για ΓΟΠ(παλινδρόμηση οξέων του στομάχου).Έκανα γαστροσκόπηση,εγινε κάποια διάγνωση,αλλά δεν έκανα άμεσσα την θεραπεία!Τον Μάρτιο παθαίνω κρίση πανικου σε καφετερια!Στο νοσοκομειο έκαναν την διάγνωση-αφου μ ειχαν κανει όλες τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις-,με παρέπεμψαν σε ψυχιατρο,πήγα δεν ακολουθησα ποτέ σωστα την θεραπεία!Ξαναπηγαινω στα έκτακτα Μαιο,πάλι με κάψιμο στο στηθος και πονο αριστερα,πάλι καρδιογραφημα κτλ.ο γιατρος μου τονισε αυστηρα πως πρέπει να κάνω την θεραπεία για το στομαχι!Την έκανα,υποχωρησαν κάπως τα συμπτώματα...Αρχές Ιουνίου αρχιζουν όμως,τσουπ πονοκεφάλοι...Μουδιασματα,τ αση για εμετο,ασταθεια,τρελάθηκα!!!! !!!!Να αναφερω πως η μητερα μου πέθανε το από εγκεφαλικο ανεύρυσμα!3εβδομάδες πριν αποφασιζω και κανω εισαγωγη στο νοσοκομείο,πάλι καρδιογραφημα κτλ.αξονική τπτ,τους πίεσα και εκανα και μαγνητικη...Τπτ σημαντικο δεν βρεθηκε-μια κυστη στην υπόφυση βασικα,μου πρότειναν να πάω σε ενδοκρινολόγο,το έκανα περιμενουμε αποτελεσματα ορμονολογικών και αν η κυστη δεν επηρεαζει καποια ορμονη θα παραμεινει εκει,δεν δικαιολογει δλδ τους πονοκεφαλους κτλ.-η ενδοκρινολογος βεβαια με ψαχνει για ζαχαρωδη διαβητη-πας για ένα θεμα και σε τρελαινουν!!Η ουσία ειναι πως οι πονοκεφάλοι σταμάτησαν...αλλά...εδώ και 3 μερες...πονάει η καρδιαααααααααααα!!Μουδιασ μα στο χερι,πονος και κάψιμο στο στηθος αριστερα,μια από τα ίδια!Να πάω πάλι στο νοσοκομείο??Στο τέλος θα βάλουν απαγορευτική πινακιδα...Απλώς τρελαίνομαι γτ είναι πολύ πιο έντονα τα συμπτώματα αυτή τη φορα...Να πάω σε καρδιολόγο??Θα με καλύψει ενα απλό καρδιογράφημα??5φορές εχω κάνει από τον νοεμβριο...Την λύση την ξερω νομίζω,ψυχιατρος ή ψυχολόγος...Δεν μπορώ να δεχθω ότι η ψυχη μ δημιουργει όλα αυτα τα οργανικα...ΜΕ ΘΛΙΒΕΙ...όλο αυτό... :(


Καλησπερα!! Σε καποια σημεια μπορω να δω τον εαυτο μου.. Μην τρελλαινεσαι.. Εχεις κανει τοσες ε3ετασεις ειδικα για την καρδια και δε σου βρισκουν τιποτα.. Απο το αγχος σου ειναι και επειδη προφανως το σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια.. Χαλαρωσε, σκεψου θετικα, μιλα στον εαυτο σου οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα, βρες πραγματα να σε ευχαριστουν, βγαινε οσο μπορεις να 3εχνιεσαι, μιλα σε ανθρωπους για το "προβλημα" που αντιμετωπιζεις και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι σιγα σιγα αυτα τα πονακια θα υποχωρησουν :)

----------


## SpiralStaircase

> Και εισαι ντα3ει? Θα παω κ εγω να μου το γραψουν γτ παιζει πολυ πιασιμο :p


Είμαι πολυ καλύτερα, βέβαια λόγο δουλειάς που έχει να κάνει με υπολογιστές, τον περισσότερο χρόνο έχω πιασμένο αυχένα , σφηξιμο και αστάθειες καμια φορά, αλλά το norgesic βοηθάει πολύ.

----------


## virg

> Είμαι πολυ καλύτερα, βέβαια λόγο δουλειάς που έχει να κάνει με υπολογιστές, τον περισσότερο χρόνο έχω πιασμένο αυχένα , σφηξιμο και αστάθειες καμια φορά, αλλά το norgesic βοηθάει πολύ.


Χαιρομαι.. Κ εγω απο τους υπολογιστες το παθαινω.. Πιασιμο απιστευτο!! :)

----------


## virg

> ..μπα δεν νομίζω, γιατί
> αυτό είναι λοιπόν κι ένα μυστικό για την αντιμετώπιση γενικά της κάθε μορφής του φόβου, η αυτοπαρατήρηση κι ο έλεγχος.. 
> Τότε είναι που δεν κυριαρχεί πλέον η φοβική σκέψη, γιατί μαθαίνουμε σιγά-σιγά να την επεξεργαζόμαστε και να την ερμηνεύουμε. :)


Πωπω Μαρκέλα μου τώρα είδα ότι μου είχες απαντήσει.. ΠΦ! Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτά που λες.. Πιστεύω ότι όσο το "μελετάμε" τόσο έρχεται και γίνεται μόνιμο.. Όταν 3εχνιόμαστε, τσουπ ε3αφανίζεται

----------


## μοιρα

> Καλησπερα!! Σε καποια σημεια μπορω να δω τον εαυτο μου.. Μην τρελλαινεσαι.. Εχεις κανει τοσες ε3ετασεις ειδικα για την καρδια και δε σου βρισκουν τιποτα.. Απο το αγχος σου ειναι και επειδη προφανως το σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια.. Χαλαρωσε, σκεψου θετικα, μιλα στον εαυτο σου οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα, βρες πραγματα να σε ευχαριστουν, βγαινε οσο μπορεις να 3εχνιεσαι, μιλα σε ανθρωπους για το "προβλημα" που αντιμετωπιζεις και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι σιγα σιγα αυτα τα πονακια θα υποχωρησουν :)


Και όμως τρελαινομαι!!Η ενδοκρινολόγος τα βρήκε όλα καλά!Δεν πειράζουμε την κύστη,θα τγινει έλεγχος σε 2χρόνια πάλι να δούμε αν εχει μεγαλώσει κτλ.Σήμερα δε πήγα σε καρδιολόγο,μου βρήκε ενα μικρό φυσημα και άγχος τρομεροοοοοοοοο!!!εχει βαλει συσκευή παρακολούθησης μέχρι αύριο...Εχω τα νευρα μ μιας και 2τσιγάρα εχω κάνει όλα κ όλα σημερα-ο γιατρός μου είπε κανενα αλλά δεν αντεχω-εχω και τον πατέρα μου να γκρίνιαζει ότι χαλάω χρήματα ασκοπα κτλ.και πραγματικά νιωθω πως θα περάσει η ζωή μου έτσι βρε virg,με πονους παντου!!Στο τέλος θα πάθω τπτ σοβαρά και δεν θα με πιστεύει κανένας!!! :p

----------


## virg

> Και όμως τρελαινομαι!!Η ενδοκρινολόγος τα βρήκε όλα καλά!Δεν πειράζουμε την κύστη,θα τγινει έλεγχος σε 2χρόνια πάλι να δούμε αν εχει μεγαλώσει κτλ.Σήμερα δε πήγα σε καρδιολόγο,μου βρήκε ενα μικρό φυσημα και άγχος τρομεροοοοοοοοο!!!εχει βαλει συσκευή παρακολούθησης μέχρι αύριο...Εχω τα νευρα μ μιας και 2τσιγάρα εχω κάνει όλα κ όλα σημερα-ο γιατρός μου είπε κανενα αλλά δεν αντεχω-εχω και τον πατέρα μου να γκρίνιαζει ότι χαλάω χρήματα ασκοπα κτλ.και πραγματικά νιωθω πως θα περάσει η ζωή μου έτσι βρε virg,με πονους παντου!!*Στο τέλος θα πάθω τπτ σοβαρά και δεν θα με πιστεύει κανένας!!!* :p


χαχαχαχαχαχα αυτο το πιστευω κ εγω για μενα.. Μεχρι και η νευρολογος μου μου το πε.. Οτι ειμαι σαν τον λυκο που φυλαγε τα προβατα.. Το φυσημα δεν ειναι κατι μοιρα μου, μη σε αγχωνει.. Μεγαλο ποσοστο του πληθυσμου το εχει.. Οσο για το αγχος είδες? Μεχρι και ο γιατρος στο πε!! :P Καλα και μενα ο πατερας μου τα ιδια λεει που φαντασου οτι δεν τον εχω τρε3ει και σε πολλους γιατρους.. Οτι ολοι μου λενε οτι δν εχω κατι και εγω καθομαι και σκαω και χαλαμε κ λεφτα στους γιατρους.. Χεχε.. Παντως σε νιωθω απολυτα.. Καποιες φασεις και εγω σκεφτομουν την ζωη μου μετα απο χρονια με οικογενεια κτλ, και ωρες ωρες σκεφτομαι πως θα τα καταφερω που καθε μερα ολο και κατι με ποναει αλλα ντα3ει.. Πρεπει να το δουμε λιγο θετικα.. :P

----------


## μοιρα

> χαχαχαχαχαχα αυτο το πιστευω κ εγω για μενα.. Μεχρι και η νευρολογος μου μου το πε.. Οτι ειμαι σαν τον λυκο που φυλαγε τα προβατα.. Το φυσημα δεν ειναι κατι μοιρα μου, μη σε αγχωνει.. Μεγαλο ποσοστο του πληθυσμου το εχει.. Οσο για το αγχος είδες? Μεχρι και ο γιατρος στο πε!! :P Καλα και μενα ο πατερας μου τα ιδια λεει που φαντασου οτι δεν τον εχω τρε3ει και σε πολλους γιατρους.. Οτι ολοι μου λενε οτι δν εχω κατι και εγω καθομαι και σκαω και χαλαμε κ λεφτα στους γιατρους.. Χεχε.. Παντως σε νιωθω απολυτα.. Καποιες φασεις και εγω σκεφτομουν την ζωη μου μετα απο χρονια με οικογενεια κτλ, και ωρες ωρες σκεφτομαι πως θα τα καταφερω που καθε μερα ολο και κατι με ποναει αλλα ντα3ει.. Πρεπει να το δουμε λιγο θετικα.. :P


Εις το εξης θετική σκέψη λοιπόν!!Αφού και η καρδιά δουλεύει ρολόι,τέρμα η αναζητηση σε παθολογικά αίτια!!Και δεν μασάμε ρε,θα βρουμε ξανα τους παλιούς καλούς μας ευατούς!! :D

----------


## Τζουλια

Άργησα λιγο να απαντησω στο θεμα σου...αλλα ειμαι καινουρια. Παρομοια ιστορια ειχε και το αγορι μου και ακομα την ψιλοεχει...αρχικα ξυπνουσε το βραδυ με ταχυπαλμιες και ζαλαδες.. νομιζε ειχε την καρδια του πηγε σε ολους τους γιατρους εκανε οολες τις εξετασεις...και δεν ειχε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! Μετα ξεκινησαν οι πονοκεφαλοι, νμζε οτι εχει προβλημα με το στομαχι του (που οντως ειχε αλλα το ειχε ξεπερασει μετα απο 4 μηνες θεραπεια), πονοκεφαλο. Αρχικα του ειπαν οτι παθαινει κρισεις πανικου...απο χρόνια πιεση, αγχος κτλ.. και του βγηκε ετσι! Στην αρχη δεν μπορουσε να το πιστεψει αλλα οταν ολες οι εξετασεις του μια μια εβγαιναν καθαρες...το πηρε αποφαση (οχι 100%). Οταν ειμαστε μαζι...το παθαινει πολυ πιο σπανια.. μηπως και εσυ εχεις περασει διαφορες καταστασεις παλια...και σου βγηκε ετσι?! (αν βεβαια σου βγηκαν ολες οι εξετασεις οκ) Δεν ξερω...δεν ειμαι ειδικη απλα σ λεω την δικια μ ιστορια... Ο φιλος μου παντως..πηγε τωρα προσφατα σε μια ψυχολογο μηπως και τον βοηθησει με διαφορες τεχνικες! Οτι και αν εινα ευχομαι να επανελθεις συντομα..

----------


## μοιρα

> Άργησα λιγο να απαντησω στο θεμα σου...αλλα ειμαι καινουρια. Παρομοια ιστορια ειχε και το αγορι μου και ακομα την ψιλοεχει...αρχικα ξυπνουσε το βραδυ με ταχυπαλμιες και ζαλαδες.. νομιζε ειχε την καρδια του πηγε σε ολους τους γιατρους εκανε οολες τις εξετασεις...και δεν ειχε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! Μετα ξεκινησαν οι πονοκεφαλοι, νμζε οτι εχει προβλημα με το στομαχι του (που οντως ειχε αλλα το ειχε ξεπερασει μετα απο 4 μηνες θεραπεια), πονοκεφαλο. Αρχικα του ειπαν οτι παθαινει κρισεις πανικου...απο χρόνια πιεση, αγχος κτλ.. και του βγηκε ετσι! Στην αρχη δεν μπορουσε να το πιστεψει αλλα οταν ολες οι εξετασεις του μια μια εβγαιναν καθαρες...το πηρε αποφαση (οχι 100%). Οταν ειμαστε μαζι...το παθαινει πολυ πιο σπανια.. μηπως και εσυ εχεις περασει διαφορες καταστασεις παλια...και σου βγηκε ετσι?! (αν βεβαια σου βγηκαν ολες οι εξετασεις οκ) Δεν ξερω...δεν ειμαι ειδικη απλα σ λεω την δικια μ ιστορια... Ο φιλος μου παντως..πηγε τωρα προσφατα σε μια ψυχολογο μηπως και τον βοηθησει με διαφορες τεχνικες! Οτι και αν εινα ευχομαι να επανελθεις συντομα..


Γειά σου τζούλια...Αν απευθύνεσαι σε εμένα,ναι εχω περάσει αρκετά...Καταρχήν είχα επί 4χρόνια μια σχέση,ενώ σπούδαζα,με άπειρα προβληματα...Στενοχωρησε την οικογενεια μ και κυρίως την μητερα μ η οποία έπαθε εντελώς ξαφνικά ανεύρυσμα εγκεφαλικο 6μηνες αφοτου έμαθε κάποια πραγματα για την σχέση μου...Όπως καταλαβαίνεις το σοκ ήταν τεράστιο και η απώλεια ακόμα και σήμερα αναντικατάστατη...Εχω πάει σε ψυχολόγο και σε ψυχίατρο,ο οπόιος μου χορηγησε θεραπεία την οποια δεν έκανα ποτέ...Εφόσον δεν βρέθηκε τπτ παθολογικό,ξερω πως η λύση ειναι συνεδριες με ψυχολόγο,αλλά τα οικονομικά μ δεν μ το επιτρέπουν προς το παρόν! :)

----------


## Τζουλια

Ναι ξερω πως οι ψυχολογοι ειναι φαρμακειο.... και δεν συμφερουν καθολου. Και το αγορι μου δεν ειχε καμια ανεση...απλα στο μερος που μενει...υπαρχει ενα κρατικο προγραμμα με ψυχολογους...που ειναι εντελως δωρεαν, ετσι και μια φιλη μου.. ρωτα μηπως υπαρχει κατι παρομοιο! Επισης ρωτα στο νοσοκομειο.... κατι μπορει να υπαρχει! Μην το αφησεις παντως...εκτοσ αν βρεις εσυ καποια τεχνικη που σε ηρεμει και νιωθεις καλυτερα!

----------


## πεννυ

Αχ επιτρέψτε μου να μπω και εγώ στο κλαμπ. Χρόνια τώρα έχω αρρωστοφοβία. Εχω πάει σε γιατρούς και γιατρούς. Νευρολόγους, ψυχιάτρους. ψυχολόγους, παθολόγο, καρδιολόγο. Εχω κάνει πέρσι αξονική εγκεφάλου γιατί πίστευα ότι κάτι έχει το κεφάλι μου, το χειρότερο. Βέβαια όλοι μου είπαν ότι δεν έχω τίποτα αλλά μόνο γενικευμένο άγχος. Δεν αντιμετωπίζω βέβαια και λίγα με αποκορύφωμα το γιο μου που είναι 9 χρόνων με παραπληγία. Δεν περπατάει και δεν μιλάει. Μετά λίγο η κρίση λίγο η δουλειά του συζύγου που δεν πάει καλά, μια η γκρίνιες με έχουν κάνει χάλια. Το περασμένο Σάββατο έπαθα μερική αποκόλληση στο αριστερό μάτι και ο γιατρός έιπε να προσέχω πολύ. Ε από τότε ξεκίνησαν οι πονοκέφαλοι, το πλάκωμα, δεν έχω διάθεση για τίποτα και νιώθω συνέχεια ταχυπαλμίες. Ο φόβος επανήλθε.

----------


## μοιρα

> Ναι ξερω πως οι ψυχολογοι ειναι φαρμακειο.... και δεν συμφερουν καθολου. Και το αγορι μου δεν ειχε καμια ανεση...απλα στο μερος που μενει...υπαρχει ενα κρατικο προγραμμα με ψυχολογους...που ειναι εντελως δωρεαν, ετσι και μια φιλη μου.. ρωτα μηπως υπαρχει κατι παρομοιο! Επισης ρωτα στο νοσοκομειο.... κατι μπορει να υπαρχει! Μην το αφησεις παντως...εκτοσ αν βρεις εσυ καποια τεχνικη που σε ηρεμει και νιωθεις καλυτερα!


Κατι υπάρχει και εδω,αλλά που χρόνος για ψάξιμο μιας και δευτερα ξεκινω δουλειά...Ελπίζω ότι φευγοντας κάποιες ώρες από το σπίτι θα αλλάζει η διάθεση....Και βλέπουμε...Εσύ πως το αντιμετωπίζεις όλο αυτό με το αγόρι σου??Εγω αισθάνομαι άσχημα για το δικό μου...Τον τρέχω όλη την ωρα σε νοσοκομεία και γιατρούς και απορώ πολλές φορές για την υπονομή του...

----------


## μοιρα

> Αχ επιτρέψτε μου να μπω και εγώ στο κλαμπ. Χρόνια τώρα έχω αρρωστοφοβία. Εχω πάει σε γιατρούς και γιατρούς. Νευρολόγους, ψυχιάτρους. ψυχολόγους, παθολόγο, καρδιολόγο. Εχω κάνει πέρσι αξονική εγκεφάλου γιατί πίστευα ότι κάτι έχει το κεφάλι μου, το χειρότερο. Βέβαια όλοι μου είπαν ότι δεν έχω τίποτα αλλά μόνο γενικευμένο άγχος. Δεν αντιμετωπίζω βέβαια και λίγα με αποκορύφωμα το γιο μου που είναι 9 χρόνων με παραπληγία. Δεν περπατάει και δεν μιλάει. Μετά λίγο η κρίση λίγο η δουλειά του συζύγου που δεν πάει καλά, μια η γκρίνιες με έχουν κάνει χάλια. Το περασμένο Σάββατο έπαθα μερική αποκόλληση στο αριστερό μάτι και ο γιατρός έιπε να προσέχω πολύ. Ε από τότε ξεκίνησαν οι πονοκέφαλοι, το πλάκωμα, δεν έχω διάθεση για τίποτα και νιώθω συνέχεια ταχυπαλμίες. Ο φόβος επανήλθε.


Πένυ μου εισαι σε πολύ χειρότερη κατασταση από εμένα προσωπικά...Δεν είμαι μάνα,αλλά είναι ο χειρότερος πόνος να εχεις ενα παιδί σε αυτη την κατασταση...Πόνος επείδη το βλέπεις να ταλαιπωρείται....Τι ακριβώς ειναι η αποκόλληση??Σού ειπαν αν έχει σχέση με τον εγκεφαλο??

----------


## Τζουλια

> Κατι υπάρχει και εδω,αλλά που χρόνος για ψάξιμο μιας και δευτερα ξεκινω δουλειά...Ελπίζω ότι φευγοντας κάποιες ώρες από το σπίτι θα αλλάζει η διάθεση....Και βλέπουμε...Εσύ πως το αντιμετωπίζεις όλο αυτό με το αγόρι σου??Εγω αισθάνομαι άσχημα για το δικό μου...Τον τρέχω όλη την ωρα σε νοσοκομεία και γιατρούς και απορώ πολλές φορές για την υπονομή του...


Δεν αλλαξε τιποτα..μπορει καποιες φορες να νευριασα μαζι του..αλλα αυτο για λιγα λεπτα, ισα ισα αισθανομαι οτι θελω να τον βοηθησω αλλα ωρες ωρες νομιζω οτι δεν μπορω και αισθανομαι ασχημα.. Οταν βλεπω, ομως οτι οταν ειμαστε μαζι αισθανεται καλυτερα...αμεσως και εμενα αλλαζει η ψυχολογια μου... χαιρομαι! Και εμενα δεν ειχε δουλεια και τωρα τελευταια ασχολειται με κατι και πιστευω πως τον βοηθησε... οχι εντελως, αλλα νομιζω οτι τον βοηθησε αρκετα... αν και δουλευει πολυ λιγοτερο απο 8ωρες την μερα.. οποτε δεν απασχολειται εντελως..και αυτο ισως του αφηνει καποια περιθωρεια να σκεφτεται διαφορα.. Αν θελεις να βοηθηθεις..εστω και λιγο χρονο αν εχεις ψαξτο..ρωτα καπου.. θα σου κανει καλο να το μοιραστεις με εναν ειδικο, να το συζητησεις... γιατι αν το συζητας με δικους σου ανθρωπους πιστευω πως αισθανεσαι να τους κουραζεις.. και επισης, αλλο να σου δινει συμβουλες μια φιλη σου, το αγορι σου, ο πατερας σου, τα αδελφια σου... και αλλο ενας ειδικος, νομιζω πως το παιρνεις πιο σοβαρα... δεν ξερω αν καταλαβαινεις τι θελω να σου πω...

----------


## μοιρα

> Δεν αλλαξε τιποτα..μπορει καποιες φορες να νευριασα μαζι του..αλλα αυτο για λιγα λεπτα, ισα ισα αισθανομαι οτι θελω να τον βοηθησω αλλα ωρες ωρες νομιζω οτι δεν μπορω και αισθανομαι ασχημα.. Οταν βλεπω, ομως οτι οταν ειμαστε μαζι αισθανεται καλυτερα...αμεσως και εμενα αλλαζει η ψυχολογια μου... χαιρομαι! Και εμενα δεν ειχε δουλεια και τωρα τελευταια ασχολειται με κατι και πιστευω πως τον βοηθησε... οχι εντελως, αλλα νομιζω οτι τον βοηθησε αρκετα... αν και δουλευει πολυ λιγοτερο απο 8ωρες την μερα.. οποτε δεν απασχολειται εντελως..και αυτο ισως του αφηνει καποια περιθωρεια να σκεφτεται διαφορα.. Αν θελεις να βοηθηθεις..εστω και λιγο χρονο αν εχεις ψαξτο..ρωτα καπου.. θα σου κανει καλο να το μοιραστεις με εναν ειδικο, να το συζητησεις... γιατι αν το συζητας με δικους σου ανθρωπους πιστευω πως αισθανεσαι να τους κουραζεις.. και επισης, αλλο να σου δινει συμβουλες μια φιλη σου, το αγορι σου, ο πατερας σου, τα αδελφια σου... και αλλο ενας ειδικος, νομιζω πως το παιρνεις πιο σοβαρα... δεν ξερω αν καταλαβαινεις τι θελω να σου πω...


Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα....Εκτός από κουραστική,εχω γινει και μίζερη και συνεχως μιλάω για τα ιατρικά..Και εγώ δεν ήμουν καθόλου ετσι,όλοι εχουν να λένε για το χαμογελο,το κεφι και το μπρίο μου... :p Θα το κοιτάξω άμεσσα,ε και στην τελική,αν δω ότι δεν υπάρχει κατι θα πάω σε ιδιωτικο,μιας και θα πληρώνομαι πλέον!

----------


## Τζουλια

Ναι κοιταξε το και βλεπεις μετα... Ετσι ακριβως ειναι και η περιπτωση η δικια μας, ολη μερα το μονο θεμα ηταν αυτο...και γιατι με ποναει αυτο? και τι να ειναι τωρα αυτο? μηπωως ειναι η καρδια? η μηπως το στομαχι...?αχ τωρα με επιασε και ενας πονος εδω... :Ρ Αν και πιστευω πως θα γινεις πολυ καλυτερα με το που αρχισεις την δουλεια!! Να μας στειλεις να μας πεις...πως εισαι μετα απο καποιες μερες, αν ειδες διαφορα η οχι... Ελπιζω να το ξεπερασεις εντελως... και να γυρισεις στους παλιους σου ρυθμους, με το χαμογελο σου..το κεφι σου..και το μπριο σου... και να προσπαθεις να μην μενεις πολλες ωρεσ μονη σου...να απασχολεις το μυαλο σου.. Ολα θα πανε τελειαααα.............

----------


## πεννυ

Να σου πω την αλήθεια δε ρώτησα για τον εγκέφαλο. Αλλά οπως μου εξήγησε ο οφθαλμίατρος ειναι μόνο θέμα του ματιού. Μου απέκλεισε και το ενδεχόμενο να προήλθε από άγχος. Απλά έχω μεγάλη μυωπία 8 βαθμούς και μου εξηγησε ότι αυτό συμβαίνει σε ανθρώπους με μεγάλη μυωπία. Μου είπε κάτι για ένα ζελέ που έχουμε στο βυθό εκ γενετής και μεγαλώνοντας απλώνεται κι αυτό. Οσοι έχουν όμως μυωπία ο βυθός είναι πιο μεγάλος με αποτέλεσμα το ζελέ αυτό να ζαρώνει και να μη μπορεί να απλωθεί με αποτέλεσμα να γίνεται η αποκόλληση. Μπορεί να φαίνεται πολύ απλοικό αλλά έτσι μου το εξήγησε για να το καταλάβω. Μου είπε να μη σκύβω, να μη σηκώνω βάρη και να μήν πιεζομαι. Οπότε σκέψου στεναχώρια με το παιδι που δε μπορώ να σηκώσω αγκαλιά και ζητάω από τον άντρα μου ή τη μαμά μου να με βοηθήσουν. Πάντως από το Σεπτέβρη που οι γιατροί επιστρέφουν θα κάνω ένα τσεκ απ πρώτα στον οφθαλμίατρο μετά καρδιολόγο και φυσικά μια εξέταση αίματος για αιματοκρίτη γιατί έχω και χαμηλό σιδηρο και αιματοκρίτη. Ολα τα καλά!!!!

----------


## μοιρα

Θα σε ενημερώσω γλυκιά μου!!Και σε ευχαριστω πολυ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον!Γιατι και εσεις οι συντροφοι είσαστε πολύ σημαντικοί!!! :o

----------


## Τζουλια

> Θα σε ενημερώσω γλυκιά μου!!Και σε ευχαριστω πολυ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον!Γιατι και εσεις οι συντροφοι είσαστε πολύ σημαντικοί!!! :o


:rolleyes:

----------


## virg

> Κατι υπάρχει και εδω,αλλά που χρόνος για ψάξιμο μιας και δευτερα ξεκινω δουλειά...Ελπίζω ότι φευγοντας κάποιες ώρες από το σπίτι θα αλλάζει η διάθεση....Και βλέπουμε...Εσύ πως το αντιμετωπίζεις όλο αυτό με το αγόρι σου??Εγω αισθάνομαι άσχημα για το δικό μου...Τον τρέχω όλη την ωρα σε νοσοκομεία και γιατρούς και απορώ πολλές φορές για την υπονομή του...


Μοιρααααα!! Κι εγω 3εκινησα την Δευτερα δουλεια.. Περιττο να σου πω πως πηγα την πρωτη μερα.. Χεσμεντεν!! Λεω παναγια μου μη με πιασει τπτ και γελαμε εδω περα.. Ευτυχως ομως, εκτος απο τον πονοκεφαλο, δεν με επιασε κατι αλλο.. Βεβαια απο τις πρωτες μερες με πηραν πρεφα τι ρολο βαραω και αμεσως αρχισαν τα πειραγματακια τα φιλικα.. Το παιζω και εγω τρελιτσα πλεον, αυτοσαρκαζομαι .. τι να κανω!!! 

Παντως για αυτο που λες για το αγορι σου και εγω τον εχω ζαλισει.. Πιστευω οτι ειναι ηρωας.. Καθε μερα, καθε ωρα κατι θα με ποναει και κατι θα του λεω.. Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση.. Εγω ευτυχως δεν τρεχω σε νοσοκομεια και σε γιατρους.. Πρεπει να με ζορισεις για να παω ή να τρομοκρατηθω πολυ, καλη ωρα με τους πονοκεφαλους επι ενα μηνα..

----------


## virg

> Ναι κοιταξε το και βλεπεις μετα... Ετσι ακριβως ειναι και η περιπτωση η δικια μας, ολη μερα το μονο θεμα ηταν αυτο...και γιατι με ποναει αυτο? και τι να ειναι τωρα αυτο? μηπωως ειναι η καρδια? η μηπως το στομαχι...?αχ τωρα με επιασε και ενας πονος εδω... :Ρ Αν και πιστευω πως θα γινεις πολυ καλυτερα με το που αρχισεις την δουλεια!! Να μας στειλεις να μας πεις...πως εισαι μετα απο καποιες μερες, αν ειδες διαφορα η οχι... Ελπιζω να το ξεπερασεις εντελως... και να γυρισεις στους παλιους σου ρυθμους, με το χαμογελο σου..το κεφι σου..και το μπριο σου... και να προσπαθεις να μην μενεις πολλες ωρεσ μονη σου...να απασχολεις το μυαλο σου.. Ολα θα πανε τελειαααα.............


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα.. κ εγω τα ιδια κανω στον δικο μου.. Παντως εχω αρχισει και γελαω με ολο αυτο που συμβαινει.. Τι να πεις.. Ελπιζω απλα να ειναι μια φαση και να περασει!! Και μπραβο σου που του στεκεσαι.. ΑΞΙΑ!!! :o

----------


## Τζουλια

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα.. κ εγω τα ιδια κανω στον δικο μου.. Παντως εχω αρχισει και γελαω με ολο αυτο που συμβαινει.. Τι να πεις.. Ελπιζω απλα να ειναι μια φαση και να περασει!! Και μπραβο σου που του στεκεσαι.. ΑΞΙΑ!!! :o


Κοιτα δεν γινεται και αλλιως..το γελιο ειναι ο καλυτερος συμμαχος..γιατι ετσι καποια στιγμη θα πεις..καταντησε αηδια ολο αυτο, θα το βαρεθεις ολο αυτο, θα βαρεθεις να πονας, να σκεφτεσαι, να ανησυχεις, να λες σε ποιον γιατρο θα παω αυριο....οποτε αναγκαστικα θα περασει!! Ετσι πρεπει αν δεν εισαι εκει στα δυσκολα που θα εισαι στα ευκολα?! τζαμπα μαγκας... :p Μην ανησυχειτε κοριτσια... θα περασει...

----------


## virg

> Κοιτα δεν γινεται και αλλιως..το γελιο ειναι ο καλυτερος συμμαχος..γιατι ετσι καποια στιγμη θα πεις..καταντησε αηδια ολο αυτο, θα το βαρεθεις ολο αυτο, θα βαρεθεις να πονας, να σκεφτεσαι, να ανησυχεις, να λες σε ποιον γιατρο θα παω αυριο....οποτε αναγκαστικα θα περασει!! Ετσι πρεπει αν δεν εισαι εκει στα δυσκολα που θα εισαι στα ευκολα?! τζαμπα μαγκας... :p Μην ανησυχειτε κοριτσια... θα περασει...


Σωστηηηηηη!!! Εγω να σου πω την αληθεια με βαρεθηκα.. Αρκετα μπορω να πω.. Και που ποναω (στο κεφαλι πλεον) δεν ασχολουμαι.. Συνεχιζω τις δουλειες μου, τις ασχολιες μου, την δουλεια μου παρεα με τον αγαπητο μου πονοκεφαλο.. Και στη δουλεια σπαω κ την πλακα μου.. Παναντολ, ντεπον, ιμοντιουμ, πονσταν απο ολα τα χει η τσαντα.. Ασχετα που δεν τα παιρνω!! :PP Aχχχχ τι να κανουμε!!!

----------


## Τζουλια

χαχαχα...ναι ουτε καν αυτα να μην παιρνεις..δεν χρειαζεται..θα το περασεις ετσι, εσυ στην δουλεια τωρα αισθανεσαι ακριβως το ιδιο? η μηπως ξεχνιεσαι τωρα και σου περνανε ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα?

----------


## virg

> χαχαχα...ναι ουτε καν αυτα να μην παιρνεις..δεν χρειαζεται..θα το περασεις ετσι, εσυ στην δουλεια τωρα αισθανεσαι ακριβως το ιδιο? η μηπως ξεχνιεσαι τωρα και σου περνανε ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα?


Πονοκεφαλο εχω μονο.. Τον οποιο ντα3ει τον εχω κ σπιτι, ολη μερα κ ολη νυχτα.. :P Στη δουλεια με πιανει σε κατι φασεις εντονος αλλα δν του δινω σημασια και γενικοτερα 3εχνιεμαι.. Και η κοιλια μου πχ να με πιασει, δεν θα σκεφτω κατι.. Θα το αφησω να περασει.

----------


## μοιρα

> Μοιρααααα!! Κι εγω 3εκινησα την Δευτερα δουλεια.. Περιττο να σου πω πως πηγα την πρωτη μερα.. Χεσμεντεν!! Λεω παναγια μου μη με πιασει τπτ και γελαμε εδω περα.. Ευτυχως ομως, εκτος απο τον πονοκεφαλο, δεν με επιασε κατι αλλο.. Βεβαια απο τις πρωτες μερες με πηραν πρεφα τι ρολο βαραω και αμεσως αρχισαν τα πειραγματακια τα φιλικα.. Το παιζω και εγω τρελιτσα πλεον, αυτοσαρκαζομαι .. τι να κανω!!! 
> 
> Παντως για αυτο που λες για το αγορι σου και εγω τον εχω ζαλισει.. Πιστευω οτι ειναι ηρωας.. Καθε μερα, καθε ωρα κατι θα με ποναει και κατι θα του λεω.. Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση.. Εγω ευτυχως δεν τρεχω σε νοσοκομεια και σε γιατρους.. Πρεπει να με ζορισεις για να παω ή να τρομοκρατηθω πολυ, καλη ωρα με τους πονοκεφαλους επι ενα μηνα..


Virg μου κάπως ετσι χεσμεντεν θα πάω και εγώ που λες!!Και μεσα σε όλα θα συνεργάζομαι με πρώην μου που δεν μιλάμε και γενικά ο χωρισμος μου είχε στοιχίσει τρελά!!Απανωτές τις κόβω όπως καταλαβαίνεις τις κρίσεις πανικού!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Θα πουλάω και εγώ τρέλα και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος!Το μειονέκτημα είναι πως θα δουλεύω σε εξωτερικούς χώρους και φοβάμαι πως εξαιτιας της ζέστης και μόνο θα φάω καμια ήττα!!
Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχα,εγω νοσοκομειο με το παραμικρό....Τσουπ και το αγόρι μ μαζί να τρεχει πανικόβλητο!!Είπαμε στο τέλος θα βάλουν απαγορευτική πινακιδα με την μουρακλα μου :p !!!Βαστάμε όμως γερά έτσι δεν είναι???? ;) Και αυτοί οι έρμοι μαζί μας...

----------


## μοιρα

> Πονοκεφαλο εχω μονο.. Τον οποιο ντα3ει τον εχω κ σπιτι, ολη μερα κ ολη νυχτα.. :P Στη δουλεια με πιανει σε κατι φασεις εντονος αλλα δν του δινω σημασια και γενικοτερα 3εχνιεμαι.. Και η κοιλια μου πχ να με πιασει, δεν θα σκεφτω κατι.. Θα το αφησω να περασει.


Εγω όταν σταματησω να δίνω σημασια πχ.στο κεφάλι,θα αρχισει να με πονάει εντονα κατι άλλο,όπως η καρδια για παραδειγμα!!!!!ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑ!!Τρέλαααααα αααααααα :D

----------


## virg

> Εγω όταν σταματησω να δίνω σημασια πχ.στο κεφάλι,θα αρχισει να με πονάει εντονα κατι άλλο,όπως η καρδια για παραδειγμα!!!!!ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑ!!Τρέλαααααα αααααααα :D


χαχαχαχαχα καλα και εμενα.. αν δεν εχω το κεφαλι μου εχω κατι πονακια στο στηθος, στο στομαχι μου, τωρα εχω την τρελλα μου με τα κουνουπια.. Μη με τσιμπισει κ ειναι του νειλου.. ποπο εμεις πρεπει να κανουμε παρεα.. Οι τρελλες!! :P

----------


## MariaC

Καλησπέρα. Είμαι 19χρονών. τους τελευταίους 5μήνες πάσχω από νοσοφοβία.Είχα την πρώτη μου κρίση πανικού τον Απρίλη. από τότε δεν με έχει ξανα πιάσει τόσο έντονη.ωστόσο τα συμπτώματα παραμένουν.δηλαδή μυρμηγκιάσματα κτλπ.καψίματα σε χέρια πόδια και κεφάλι...ο γιατρός μου με καθησύχασε ότι είναι απ'το άγχος.ωστόσο αυτά τα μουδιάσματα στο κεφάλι με ανησυχούν...έκανα κι εγώ το λάθος να γκουγκλάρω να δω τι έχω...επιπλέον όλα αυτά για έναν περίεργο λόγο τα αισθάνομαι μόνο όταν είμαι μόνη μου.ιδίως στο σπίτι. δηλαδή όταν είμαι έξω με φίλους δεν νιώθω τίποτα.τι να κάνω.?

----------


## sball

> Καλησπέρα. Είμαι 19χρονών. τους τελευταίους 5μήνες πάσχω από νοσοφοβία.Είχα την πρώτη μου κρίση πανικού τον Απρίλη. από τότε δεν με έχει ξανα πιάσει τόσο έντονη.ωστόσο τα συμπτώματα παραμένουν.δηλαδή μυρμηγκιάσματα κτλπ.καψίματα σε χέρια πόδια και κεφάλι...ο γιατρός μου με καθησύχασε ότι είναι απ'το άγχος.ωστόσο αυτά τα μουδιάσματα στο κεφάλι με ανησυχούν...έκανα κι εγώ το λάθος να γκουγκλάρω να δω τι έχω...επιπλέον όλα αυτά για έναν περίεργο λόγο τα αισθάνομαι μόνο όταν είμαι μόνη μου.ιδίως στο σπίτι. δηλαδή όταν είμαι έξω με φίλους δεν νιώθω τίποτα.τι να κάνω.?


παιρνεις καποιο φαρμακο;

----------


## MariaC

Όχι δεν έχω πάει καν σε ψυχολόγο ψυχίατρο.απλά αγχώνομαι με το παραμικρό. και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω γιατί τα συμπτώματα τα νιώθω μόνο όταν είμαι μόνη. Επίσης δεν ξέρω μήπως για το άγχος μου ευθύνεται το γεγονός ότι τώρα αρχίζω να ανοίγομαι για την σεξουαλική μου ταυτότητα και έχω ένα μόνιμο άγχος και γι'αυτό.

----------


## MariaC

> παιρνεις καποιο φαρμακο;


Όχι δεν έχω πάει καν σε ψυχολόγο ψυχίατρο.απλά αγχώνομαι με το παραμικρό. και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω γιατί τα συμπτώματα τα νιώθω μόνο όταν είμαι μόνη. Επίσης δεν ξέρω μήπως για το άγχος μου ευθύνεται το γεγονός ότι τώρα αρχίζω να ανοίγομαι για την σεξουαλική μου ταυτότητα και έχω ένα μόνιμο άγχος και γι'αυτό.

----------


## Blue9791

> Όχι δεν έχω πάει καν σε ψυχολόγο ψυχίατρο.απλά αγχώνομαι με το παραμικρό. και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω γιατί τα συμπτώματα τα νιώθω μόνο όταν είμαι μόνη. Επίσης δεν ξέρω μήπως για το άγχος μου ευθύνεται το γεγονός ότι τώρα αρχίζω να ανοίγομαι για την σεξουαλική μου ταυτότητα και έχω ένα μόνιμο άγχος και γι'αυτό.


Αυτο το ανοιγμα γιατι σου δημιουργει αγχος; Γιατι δεν το βλεπεις ως μια ευχαριστη περιπετεια;

----------


## Korina12

> Καλησπέρα. Είμαι 19χρονών. τους τελευταίους 5μήνες πάσχω από νοσοφοβία.Είχα την πρώτη μου κρίση πανικού τον Απρίλη. από τότε δεν με έχει ξανα πιάσει τόσο έντονη.ωστόσο τα συμπτώματα παραμένουν.δηλαδή μυρμηγκιάσματα κτλπ.καψίματα σε χέρια πόδια και κεφάλι...ο γιατρός μου με καθησύχασε ότι είναι απ'το άγχος.ωστόσο αυτά τα μουδιάσματα στο κεφάλι με ανησυχούν...έκανα κι εγώ το λάθος να γκουγκλάρω να δω τι έχω...επιπλέον όλα αυτά για έναν περίεργο λόγο τα αισθάνομαι μόνο όταν είμαι μόνη μου.ιδίως στο σπίτι. δηλαδή όταν είμαι έξω με φίλους δεν νιώθω τίποτα.τι να κάνω.?


Δεν ειναι περιεργο που τα αισθανεσαι αυτα οταν εισαι σπιτι και μονη.Τοτε δεν εχεις τι να κανεις και εχεις την προσοχη σου στραμμενη στο τι μπορει να συμβαινει στο σωμα σου με αποτελεσμα να τα προκαλεις κι ολας.Ενω οταν εισαι με παρεα ξεχνιεσαι.Αυτο και μονο δειχνει οτι ειναι ψυχολογικα αυτα.Αν ειχες κατι δεν θα σου εκανε τετοιες διακρισεις,θα τα ειχες παντου.

----------

